# Spring Break Trip #14 & 28



## radsmom (Apr 12, 2006)

We left Portland after enjoying 4 days there. We took the MAX rail and bus to Union Station for free, and checked in at the Metropolitan Lounge there. They had sodas and coffee and juice available and a spot to plug in a lap top computer. A much smaller lounge than the ones I have been in at Chicago and Philly but that makes sense since the amount of passengers serviced is much smaller. We were informed that the train would start boarding around 4:15 p.m. (we were scheduled to leave at 4:45). Our train was sitting out at the platform and I could see it had 2 coach cars, a sightseer lounge, and a sleeper car last. We again had booked the family bedroom on this train.

We boarded at 4:20 and met our attendant. I was really looking forward to this portion of the trip. After researching the EB extensively and reading up on all the improvements and Amtrak's efforts to keep this train as a top dog I was looking forward to experiencing this. I hate to say that we were not overly thrilled with our experience on this train. Some of it was Amtrak's issues and some we will chalk up to learning better for next time.

Our first impression of our family bedroom was that it was well used. There were black scuff marks and damage to the walls on both sides opposite the couch. The tables on each side of the windows were broken and could not be used. The pins had broken off and so if they were pulled out they fell down because there was nothing to hold them in place. My husband got a damp towel and cleaned our car and got many of the marks and scuffs off. It seemed like with just a little effort Amtrak could have done at least that or better. Our car had 2 of the downstairs bathrooms broken. The car was full and in my opinion 2 bathrooms for the car for a 2 night trip was not sufficient.

Our first night was relaxing we had a cold boxed dinner - that was quite good - and took it to the tables at the lounge since we had no tables in our room. I had roast beef which was very good and had a roll, brownie dessert and noodle salad. It also came with a small bottle of champagne. We had a lovely view of the Columbia Gorge as we ate, and that was one of the better memories of our trip.

We stayed right on time the entire trip which was a great change to our usual late trips on Amtrak. We woke up the next morning and our train was connected to the Seattle portion and that meant our sleeper was the very last car on the train. It was a really long hike up to the dining car (7 cars away) and this proved to be a pain in the neck through the whole trip. We knew that this would happen but I would not do it again - too inconvenient. Walking up the 7 cars with my family to deal with trying to get a spot for lunch or breakfast, and being last to get reservations for dinner was also a bummer.

We were not expecting special amenities on the train (well I kinda was hoping to receive some of the treats we had read about) and did not receive any - no cookies, no snacks, we made up our beds because our attendant was not around much. There was someone smoking pot in the roomettes upstairs and my husband finally mentioned it to the conductor because it continued during the trip. Just not a great environment for our family.

On the second morning at 7:45 am we were told there was no more breakfast food left (except biscuits) we were pretty upset by this. I think that was the final straw in our overall let down with the dining on the EB. Our steak at dinner the night before was REALLY undercooked (and we had ordered WELL DONE) and the night prior the same thing happened and we sent it back - this time we were done with complaining and just did not eat (which was our choice since we had done nothing but eat and sit for 2 days) but when there was no breakfast the following morning that was pretty lame!

We were happy to be running on time and arrive into Chicago a few minutes early.

We loved Chicago and enjoyed the Westin Michigan Ave very, very much! To those who recommended it over the W City Center thank you - it was a much better choice. We had fun eating and riding the subway and exploring the city. We had excellent weather and wished we could have stayed in CHI longer. We can't wait to go back.

My final thoughts - I doubt I would ride the EB again but if I did I would go from Seattle not PDX. Also I would not expect it to be anything but the typical Amtrak experience, certainly nothing better than I experienced on the Sunset Limited or Southwest Chief, and I enjoyed the Coast Starlight much more.


----------



## Trogdor (Apr 12, 2006)

I would certainly write to Amtrak with your complaints about the service on the Empire Builder.

As for the tray tables, I have noticed on the two Empire Builder trains I've ridden since the renovation that both times, my room had a broken tray table. Quite sad, really, for a "remanufactured" car to have such junky parts on the inside.


----------



## radsmom (Apr 12, 2006)

rmadisonwi said:


> I would certainly write to Amtrak with your complaints about the service on the Empire Builder.
> As for the tray tables, I have noticed on the two Empire Builder trains I've ridden since the renovation that both times, my room had a broken tray table.  Quite sad, really, for a "remanufactured" car to have such junky parts on the inside.


Thanks, I already called and spoke with customer service. They listened and noted all of my issues. They also gave me a credit for future travel as a token of goodwill.

When we mentioned the broken trays to our attendant he said that the refurb trays were "pieces of junk" and that the old ones were much sturdier.

More than anything I hope that someone at Amtrak will listen to my concerns and take them to heart - if they really do care about making the EB a special train they have some work to do.


----------



## gswager (Apr 12, 2006)

Sorry about the "bad" leg of your trip.

I'm wondering if you did see the tracks on rear door of your sleeper car since it's on the back of the train?


----------



## AlanB (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks for the reports, Radsmom.


----------



## radsmom (Apr 12, 2006)

gswager said:


> Sorry about the "bad" leg of your trip.
> I'm wondering if you did see the tracks on rear door of your sleeper car since it's on the back of the train?


Yep but the window was really dirty at the door.


----------



## saxman (Apr 13, 2006)

I'm surprised about the EB trip. I rode it to Seattle and back, and had a supperb experience, with wine tasting, cookies and champagne. However, I found you kind of have to ask about the champagne. My attendant said there is usually not enough for every passenger. Also you gotta "look" for the cookies. But yes, do complain, but the Empire Builder is still one of Amtrak's finest.


----------



## had8ley (Jun 11, 2006)

radsmom said:


> We left Portland after enjoying 4 days there. We took the MAX rail and bus to Union Station for free, and checked in at the Metropolitan Lounge there. They had sodas and coffee and juice available and a spot to plug in a lap top computer. A much smaller lounge than the ones I have been in at Chicago and Philly but that makes sense since the amount of passengers serviced is much smaller. We were informed that the train would start boarding around 4:15 p.m. (we were scheduled to leave at 4:45). Our train was sitting out at the platform and I could see it had 2 coach cars, a sightseer lounge, and a sleeper car last. We again had booked the family bedroom on this train.We boarded at 4:20 and met our attendant. I was really looking forward to this portion of the trip. After researching the EB extensively and reading up on all the improvements and Amtrak's efforts to keep this train as a top dog I was looking forward to experiencing this. I hate to say that we were not overly thrilled with our experience on this train. Some of it was Amtrak's issues and some we will chalk up to learning better for next time.
> 
> Our first impression of our family bedroom was that it was well used. There were black scuff marks and damage to the walls on both sides opposite the couch. The tables on each side of the windows were broken and could not be used. The pins had broken off and so if they were pulled out they fell down because there was nothing to hold them in place. My husband got a damp towel and cleaned our car and got many of the marks and scuffs off. It seemed like with just a little effort Amtrak could have done at least that or better. Our car had 2 of the downstairs bathrooms broken. The car was full and in my opinion 2 bathrooms for the car for a 2 night trip was not sufficient.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, this train is one of my favorites. I have yet to have any bad experiences on it but I do believe what you have written. I usually don't bite my tongue on bad service; I would not hesitate to call because all the Empire Builder crews I have encountered realize that their train is one of the last with full service and champagne to boot!


----------

